# Hi- Point Carbines



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 10, 2015)

Just ordered these two carbines - anyone have any feedback on Hi-Point? I have some family and friends that have Hi-Point brand weapons and they like them - plus they are made in the Great USA. The only down side I see as of now is the mag capacity only 10 rounds.

Hi-Point 995TSC Carbine Centerfire Rifle Package $ 309.99 9mm 
Hi-Point Firearms 4095TS Carbine Centerfire Rifle $ 299.99 40 cal


----------



## DaleH (Dec 10, 2015)

I bought one, used but like new, for $200 with all of the extra tactiKOOL crap on it. I stripped off all of the unneeded (to me) crap and put (2) extra/spare magazine carriers on the buttstock and a red-dot sight up on the rail. Now it is now much handier and user friendly.

Some hate them, but they appear to be 100% reliable. Mine sure is, as I've even loaded magazines with various brand, loads, bullet design, and power ... and it goes bang every time. They also have a lifetime no questions asked guarantee.

In so far as accuracy - unbelievable! It will shoot baseball-sized groups at 50-yds offhand ... but note to others, all of my shooting is done offhand so I'm not the average shooter when it comes to that shooting position. 

But the gun itself has an incredible inherent accuracy! I love it and it is my 'go to' arm upstairs ...


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 10, 2015)

I've got the 995 which I picked up as a plinker with a lot more thump than a .22. Not sure if they're still available, but I believe Promag made a 15round mag for the 9mm.

Unlike most USA manufactured junk these things are pretty durable. Not refined in anyway, my attempts to improve the trigger feel were only marginally successful, but they're not designed to be elegant. That said, the barrels are plenty meaty if you want to have it threaded to attach a suppressor. Being that they use a blowback action it isn't the best suppressor host, but with 147gr subsonic 9mm it's quieter than my air-rifle - certainly don't need ear protection with it.

Looking forward to shooting with my son when he gets old enough. This will definitely be the first gun he shoots after .22's.

Dunno about stopping power with it - I'm not sure with it being a pistol caliber carbine if it's legal for hunting. Looking at bullet energy data online for 9mm coming from a 16.1" barrel I don't think I'd trust it deer hunting - any inaccuracy and you've maimed the deer without real hope of killing it, at least not quickly.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies :beer:


----------



## DaleH (Dec 11, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> Dunno about stopping power with it - I'm not sure with it being a pistol caliber carbine if it's legal for hunting. Looking at bullet energy data online for 9mm coming from a 16.1" barrel I don't think I'd trust it deer hunting.


A good 9mm load out of a 16" carbine barrel has more muzzle energy than a 357 Magnum pistol does at the muzzle. I sure wouldn't want to be hit with either ... and I've taken one deer w/ a 6" S&W 357 pistol (50-yds). 

But in my case, my carbine is a handy 'go to arm' in the master bedroom - light, handy and 30-rounds of 147-grn hollow-points to protect me and mine.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 11, 2015)

Dale - where did you find a 30 round mag for these? Or is that a different carbine you've got?

My comment on the stopping power was completely related to deer hunting. Obviously a kill shot will drop a deer, but what about an imperfect shot? I don't care how talented the shooter is, things go wrong and extra power helps compensate in those instances. The trigger in these things is by no means intended for long range shooting, at moderate range how much penetrating power that round has is where I question 9mm or 40 cal. in this application. I don't want to maim something only to have it survive with an injury. 

No doubt that it's far more powerful than all but the most ridiculous rifle cartridge pistols.


----------



## DaleH (Dec 12, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> Dale - where did you find a 30 round mag for these?


That's 30-rounds from 3 magazines of 10-rnds each.

These carbines were designed to be specifically exempt from any 'past' Federal so-called 'assault weapons ban (AWB) so they use 10-rnd mags. In the picture I posted above, a spare 10-rnd mag is stored on each side of the buttstock, so with that of the one loaded, I have 30-rnds at the ready.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Unfortunately Connectistan listed the high point carbines by name in its latest assault weapons ban.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 12, 2015)

Just checked on my order - they should be shipped out on monday or tuesday :beer:


----------



## Insanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Buyer beware!
I owned a simaler model some years ago. In less then 50 rounds it stoped firing when the trigger was pulled gently. If you squeezed quick it would fire. But if sqeezed gently it would just click and you would have to recharge the weapon. 
May have just gotten dirty ( any ideas?) spraying it out with Rem oil and air didn't solve it. 
I couldn't figure out how to breack the sucker down so it got sold. 

If they make this model to breack down for cleaning?
And I was sure I wouldn't hear a click when I'm exspecting a boom. I'd buy two of them. Sure loved to shoot the sucker. Very accurate as stated.


----------



## straightaxle (Dec 13, 2015)

I had one several years ago in .40. Fed everything, was accurate and went bang every time. No complaints.


----------



## DaleH (Dec 14, 2015)

Insanity said:


> If they make this model to breack down for cleaning? And I was sure I wouldn't hear a click when I'm exspecting a boom. I'd buy two of them. Sure loved to shoot the sucker. Very accurate as stated.


They do come apart for TOTAL cleaning, not too bad a disassembly ...


----------



## 5150 (Dec 17, 2015)

Greetings, new to the forum, not new to Hi-Point carbines. I've owned 3-995TS and now own a 995 (Monkey Gun). I have never had a problem with any of them and only got rid of them when I saw an opportunity to trade for something I wanted more. Always picked up another one to take it's place. Excellent home defense keeping in mind the 9mm will not only penetrate your walls, but the walls of your neighbor's house and the neighbor too. Don't let gun snob friends get to you. Most have never fired the carbine and once they do, buy one. I usually do a smoothing of the trigger assembly and polish the feed ramp just because I enjoy doing it. Youtube has some great videos on the carbine. DO NOT substitute the sear spring with any other spring. Some Youtube posters should be under adult supervision and not posting dangerous advice. Probably hard to take firearm advice from someone calling himself 5150 (general law enforcement code for mental case). It's a good buy.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 24, 2015)

fixin to take the ride to pick up my new toys :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 4, 2016)

Here are the pics - I did put a few toys on them


----------



## onthewater102 (Jan 4, 2016)

Have you gotten to take it shooting yet?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not yet - I am hoping within the next or so.


----------



## 5150 (Jan 29, 2016)

Had a chance to fire it yet? Here is a photo of my 995 (monkey gun).


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 30, 2016)

5150 said:


> Had a chance to fire it yet? Here is a photo of my 995 (monkey gun).



Nope - been spending to much time with the garden but will update when I do


----------

